# Meß-Wandler erden?



## Moroso (23 Dezember 2008)

Wann müssen Wandler 200/5A geerdet werden.
Position: Schaltschrankzuleitung je Phase ein Wandler
Die Meßleitung 2,5qmm  geht in einen Verbrauchszähler gleich neben den Wandlern.
Habe schon öfters gesehen das manchmal eine Seite der Wandler Meßleitungen geerdet sind und manchmal nicht.
Wann muss man das machen und wann eben nicht?
Gruss Moroso


----------



## peter(R) (23 Dezember 2008)

Ich habe es mal so gelesen (macht wohl auch Sinn)

Zitat:
Die Erdung des Sekundärkreises von Stromwandlern ist noch allgemein verbreitet. Allerdings kann auf diese Erdung verzichtet werden, wenn sichergestellt ist, das der Stromwandler keine ganzflächig berührbaren Metallteile aufweist. Dieser Sachverhalt ist aber bei den meisten Niederspannungsstromwandlern auf Grund ihrer konstruktiven Bauweise gegeben. 


peter(R)


----------



## kermit (23 Dezember 2008)

Entschuldigung, dass ich hier nachhake. Das Wörtchen "Zitat" suggeriert mir, dass es für den wiedergegebenen Wortlaut eine Quelle geben müsste*vde*


----------



## dani (23 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

also ich leite mir das ganze jetzt mal rein von der Logik her, ohne jegliche §§:
Es ist doch so, dass durch die Meßwandler, falls sie ungeerdet betrieben werden, ein ungeerderter Stromkreis entsteht.
Und bei ungeerdeten Stromkreisen ist meines Wissens nach eine Isolationüberwachung einzubauen.
Oder eben alternativ den Stromkreis erden.

Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht ob das bei dieser Art von Mess-Stromkreisen auch gilt ?

Ich bin auf andere Meinungen gespannt.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## peter(R) (23 Dezember 2008)

Scheinbar gibt es da zwei unterschiedliche Fälle zu beachten

http://www.a-eberle.de/pdf/info_01.pdf

peter(R)


----------



## Full Flavor (25 Dezember 2008)

Also ich will mal so sagen wir haben egal bei welcher Anlage die erdung immer angebracht und hatten nie Probleme


----------



## peter(R) (25 Dezember 2008)

@ Full Flavor

schon klar, daß man dann immer auf der sicheren Seite ist.
Die Ursprungsfrage war   <<   Wann *MÜSSEN *...  >> 


peter(R)


----------



## McMeta (26 Dezember 2008)

Din vde 0100



> 557.5.3 messstromkreise für wandlermessung elektrischer größen
> 557.5.3.1 stromwandler
> beim anschluss von messeinrichtungen über stromwandler an den hauptstromkreis sind folgende
> anforderungen zu berücksichtigen:
> ...


----------



## elektrohippi (30 Dezember 2008)

*Anwort*



Moroso schrieb:


> Wann müssen Wandler 200/5A geerdet werden.
> Position: Schaltschrankzuleitung je Phase ein Wandler
> Die Meßleitung 2,5qmm geht in einen Verbrauchszähler gleich neben den Wandlern.
> Habe schon öfters gesehen das manchmal eine Seite der Wandler Meßleitungen geerdet sind und manchmal nicht.
> ...


 
Hallo,
grundsätzlich sollte man in diesem Fall Wandler-Meß-Trenn 
klemmen benutzen.
Ein Wandler im offenen Betrieb lebt nicht lang.
Das "ERDEN" eines Pols des Meßwandlers, macht in der Spannungsebene über 400V durchaus einen Sinn. In HS-Kreisen sollte es Brauch sein.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Moroso (30 Dezember 2008)

*Trennklemmen*



elektrohippi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> grundsätzlich sollte man in diesem Fall Wandler-Meß-Trenn
> klemmen benutzen.
> Ein Wandler im offenen Betrieb lebt nicht lang.
> ...




...Hallo Frank,
und was bringen dann die Trennklemmen, wenn der Wandler hin ist?
Gruss Moroso


----------



## peter(R) (30 Dezember 2008)

Der Wandler geht "hin" wenn er auf der Sekundärseite offen ist und auf der Primärseite genug Strom fliesst. 
Da gibt es zB. von Phönix Trennklemmen die den Wandler beim entfernen der Messdrähte gleich kurzschliessen damit Wandler überlebt.

peter(R)


----------



## elektrohippi (30 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Peter,
grundsätzlich ja, jedoch können die Berührungsspannungen bei offen betriebenen Wandlern, für Menschen sehr gefährlich werden. Trenn-Klemmen sollte man 1.zu Meßzwecken und 2.zum Kurzschließen des Wandlers benutzen. Ein ohne Meßkreis über längere Zeit betriebener Wandler, macht einen netten blauen Rauch*ROFL*.
Im Zweifelsfalle, weist der Hersteller der W. ausführlich darauf hin---hoffentlich.


peter(R) schrieb:


> Ich habe es mal so gelesen (macht wohl auch Sinn)
> 
> Zitat:
> Die Erdung des Sekundärkreises von Stromwandlern ist noch allgemein verbreitet. Allerdings kann auf diese Erdung verzichtet werden, wenn sichergestellt ist, das der Stromwandler keine ganzflächig berührbaren Metallteile aufweist. Dieser Sachverhalt ist aber bei den meisten Niederspannungsstromwandlern auf Grund ihrer konstruktiven Bauweise gegeben.
> ...


----------

